# Any way to speed the break in process



## Paul Lower (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm pretty sure shredding is your only real option.
Hopefully they don't need much. My last two pairs have been absolutely fine right out of the box. (Previous two pairs were the wrong size.. and were never comfortable). 

If they have particular pressure points a boot fitter could adjust them.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Start jogging in your boots. A mile or two at a time. Also adding vertical jump routine will help get those heels perfectly formed. I'd say once a week and by the time you go on your trip, boots will be dialed.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

wear them around the house when you are at home?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wear them at the gym, bar, work, around the house and in bed for 1 week 24/7....get the boot stank going...let your world know ur a rider.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Go for a hike in your boots. 

Or if by chance you have a split board and there's a hill available, go for a quickie. Touring will break in your boots 2x, 3x times faster than normal riding.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Soak n da hot tub...............


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Halloween is coming up, so there's at least one excuse to wear them.


----------



## Paul Lower (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm not sure if walking in them is good advice, quite different to being in a snowboard stance, I would think you'd do more harm than good and risk packing them out in the wrong places but who knows.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Just been wearing them around the house, kids and missus seems to find it funny that im walking around in a singlet and shorts with my sexy af boots on.. but meh!
Hopefully i'll clock up enough hours in them to help the process without causing any harm to the fit


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the best thing u can do is wear them not walking imo. stand and watch a show just tipping back and forth on your heels and toes, carpet board, squats, lunges, anything that doesnt involve a bunch of momentum in your boot. the same things that make us fit our boots differently than regular shoes also dictate which parts get pressure and wear. You wouldnt want your boots broken into hiking boot status before u even get to ride them only to find that you now have unfixable heel lift. If you have actually ever done any real hiking shoe buying, you know that these are sold half a size large because your foot swells when u walk on it for 12 hours and unlike a snowboard boot you dont want your heel and toes locked into the material.

tldr: you wanna mimic your snowboard stance, like the other guy said, and i tend to agree, cruising around in them a bunch may actually be counterproductive to your new investment.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think you should just deal with them and not worry so much. They'll be broken in within a day in my opinion. If they are detrimental for the entire trip then the boots aren't for you and no amount of 'breaking in' whatever that really means will help.


----------



## Lespaul4542 (Aug 13, 2017)

You could strap in and do some carpet boarding sessions! Going edge to edge, jumping around, watch a snowboard movie while doing it. Or get some wood, tape up the edges, attach bindings and strap in on a trampoline! Practice grabs and everything, surely that will get the boots fitting well. Sleep with them on, so theres constant body heat molding to your foot... that might be a bit extreme though.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

just wear them around the house. if you bought the wrong size there isnt really anything you can do.


----------



## MrEgg (Mar 31, 2015)

leather stretch spray?

2 pairs of thick socks & a hair dryer from the outside?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MrEgg said:


> leather stretch spray?
> 
> 2 pairs of thick socks & a hair dryer from the outside?


^Noooo

On another note...also your peds need to become accustom to your boots and more importantly your feet need to get conditioned to riding. OP you need to go riding a few day in your new spiffy boots before you go to Japan. If you boots/liners won't hold up to walking around the hood for a few days...they are certainly not going to hold up to riding. And if the liners pack out some (which they most certainly will), no worries. Just add some bits and pieces to the lining for a more superior heel hold.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think some people are confusing DIY heat fitting with 'breaking in'.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Fiddsy said:


> Have had them heat moulded and it will be roughly *3months before* i go on a 10 day boarding trip to japan.


I strongly suggest you go _riding_ in these three months. Boots will break in few days. That's only the minor thing. Building up muscles takes more days. Having beautiful pow infront your nose and not the legs to ride it stcks way more than bit tight boots. Your concern should be your legs, not the boots. They'll break in on the fly.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> I strongly suggest you go _riding_ in these three months. Boots will break in few days. That's only the minor thing. Building up muscles takes more days. Having beautiful pow infront your nose and not the legs to ride it stcks way more than bit tight boots. Your concern should be your legs, not the boots. They'll break in on the fly.


Repeat this a few times.

and have a few beers.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Repeat this a few times.
> 
> and have a few beers.


You're talking to me? :chin:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> You're talking to me? :chin:


<Insert DeNiro pic>

Anyways, nope. To OP.
But you could use a few beers too


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> <Insert DeNiro pic>
> 
> Anyways, nope. To OP.
> But you could use a few beers too


Had one already... it's Sunday... ah... well... k... thanks, I'll have another ccasion14:


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> the best thing u can do is wear them not walking imo. stand and watch a show just tipping back and forth on your heels and toes, carpet board, squats, lunges, anything that doesnt involve a bunch of momentum in your boot. the same things that make us fit our boots differently than regular shoes also dictate which parts get pressure and wear. You wouldnt want your boots broken into hiking boot status before u even get to ride them only to find that you now have unfixable heel lift. If you have actually ever done any real hiking shoe buying, you know that these are sold half a size large because your foot swells when u walk on it for 12 hours and unlike a snowboard boot you dont want your heel and toes locked into the material.
> 
> tldr: you wanna mimic your snowboard stance, like the other guy said, and i tend to agree, cruising around in them a bunch may actually be counterproductive to your new investment.


Most of the time around the house im sitting down drinking piss so not much of i hiking problem!


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

neni said:


> Fiddsy said:
> 
> 
> > Have had them heat moulded and it will be roughly *3months before* i go on a 10 day boarding trip to japan.
> ...


Squats and cycling atm!
Get those puppies strong as f


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Fiddsy said:


> Squats and cycling atm!
> Get those puppies strong as f


That's good. Don't forget the feet tho. I keep the legs in shape during off season, but find that the feet get tired the first days on slope nonetheless. Those many small foot muscles one needs for steering are hard to train. Holding squats one legged on a balance pad (maybe even in your new boots) could help if you cant go riding. (I use a Sissel balancefit pad)


----------

